# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  The mandolin game

## Mark Levesque

Does anyone have a review of the Keith Harris book "The Mandolin Game"?

----------


## NoNickel

A google of "The Mandolin Game" and Keith Harris uncovers nothing. What book is this?

----------


## Neil Gladd

I had never heard of it before your post, but I see that Trekel sells it, and it appears to be available in both German and English editions.

----------


## John Craton

The only reference I can find to this is from Trekel at http://www.federmandolino.it/file_pdf/Trekel-Novita-II2006.pdf.pdf. It is subtitled "Practical Reflexions on Some Basic Technical Matters" and lists there for 28,50 Euros. I also found a brief mention of it at the MandolinScotland.org website:




> Moreover, in Keiths recently published manual The Mandolin Game a number of games or strategies to help solve problems that students may have, took us deeper into the importance of helping the student to try to get it right.


The book is new to me. Keep us posted if you learn more about it.

----------


## Henry Girvan

To quote from the Introduction of the book "The Mandolin Game" by Keith Harris. "This book develops systematically an approach to some basic aspects of mandolin technique. It is not a "method", designed to teach someone the instrument from scratch. If the ideas here are incorporated into teaching, though, the results, as I know from lots of experience, are eminently successful.

These GAMES might be used by anyone who thinks about mandolin technique, regardless of the sort of music played."

The book has 26 GAMES A to Z starting with (A) "Holding the mandolin" (B) "Holding the plectrum" &copy; "The Down-stroke" (I won't list them all) GAME (H) "Towards an Optimal use of the Left Hand (1)" ending up with GAME (Z) "More about Fingering".

To again quote from the Introduction. "I have used words instead of music notation because I want the user to think about my descriptions of procedures, which might well be different from what the user is used to. When people see written music, they simply play the notes the way they have always done, and this is definitely not why I wrote the GAMES. Illustrations are also dangerous, because they can replace words - and understanding. People often "see" what they expect to see, not what is really there. Please use the occasional illustrations to clarify the text - and vice versa!"

Each of the GAMES is written in such a way that the user is given a series of steps to carry out the activity relating to the topic of the particular GAME that the user is undertaking. Some of the GAMES can be quite long and rather technical but alway written in a logical and systematic manner.

----------


## Mark Levesque

Thank you for the response!

----------


## Linda Binder

I wonder if the book was inspired by noted pedagogue Phyllis Young's 1978 book Playing the String Game.
Its a series of games to be incorporated in teaching correct posture, bow hold etc. for playing the cello. #Its a classic for string teachers.

----------


## Keith Harris

Norman Levine wrote a very nice appreciation of the book for the Mandolin Journal (combined issue February and May 2007); Eddie Smith, an influential Scottish mandolin teacher, has published nice things about it in the BDZ (German) magazine "Concertino" and in BMG (British) publications. I have had very positive feedback from excellent teachers (not necessarily mainstream, because they have the courage and insight to have their own thoughts and not blindly follow widespread dogmas) in Austria and Holland. Among the highest praise the book has so far attracted is that of the legendary domra player, Tamara Volskaya, who has also given me permission to quote her. Tamara's command of English - a new language for her, I gather - is almost as remarkable as her playing; I've nonetheless taken the liberty of cleaning up the odd spelling etc. in what after all were private letters, not originally conceived for publication.

"Dear Keith,

I am very impressed reading your book "The Mandolin Game". It is a really very important book for every
mandolinist as well as other plucked instrument player.
We've never ever had anything like this!
I continue to analyze your recomendations and will be
glad #to discuss some points...

Thank you very much for your great work!

Sincerely,
Tamara Volskaya"

And:

Please feel free to use my impressions for advertising
your book! I very actively #showed your book in Japan
and advertised it.

And:

I am going to Russia in February 2008 with concerts in
Moscow, Kiev and Ekaterinburg- the city I where worked at
the conservatory for many years before coming to
America. I would like to bring attention of domra
students and performers to the problems you described
so well in your book.

And:

Believe it or not, I have already u been sing some recommendations from your book
during my performances.I am happy to say that some of
them really work very well!

__

I'm sorry if Google hasn't caught up with me so far; I've been around long enough, I would have thought. I did consciously choose not to have a listing in "Who's Who of Musicians" though, and generally feel a bit embarrassed about blowing my own trumpet. On the other hand, I certainly don't hide, and I'm happy to talk about my ideas about the mandolin to anybody who cares to listen. My pupils seem to like them, and are inclined to smile wryly when the conversation turns to subjects like "finger patterns" or posture where the player looks like Quasimodo with diarrhoea.

Keith Harris, Marburg

----------


## John Goodin

Let me be one of the first to offer Keith a hearty welcome to the Mandolin Cafe "classical" board! Certainly many of my fondest mandolin memories involve playing in groups conducted by Keith. I see in the same Trekel ad that John Craton references that Keith has composed a piece titled "Kentucky Memories". I'd like to think that myself and my old buddies in the Louisville Mandolin Orchestra figure into that title at least a little. What's the story on that piece Keith?

Greetings from sub-zero, tons of snow on the ground, northeast Iowa!

John G.

----------


## NoNickel

American distributor please?

----------


## Keith Harris

Thanks for the words of welcome John. The origins of "Kentucky Memories": 
The initial impulse must have been simply a soft spot for tunes (and lyrics!!!) by Stephen Foster. And then following diverse associations, like of course the wonderful people I have shared wonderful experiences with in Kentucky - and the nicely presented "Old Kentucky Home", which Mike Schroeder introduced me to, giving me an excuse to link Foster with Kentucky...
I tried in vain to find some Foster tunes in minor keys; then I tried to include a few "blue-grass" elements, to emphasise the Kentucky aspect; I thought a couple of flats might broaden the horizons of some mandolin players - oh, and guitar players too.

After publication, I was embarrassed when I heard a recording of Jim Bates' really fine, witty and lively SF medley, which had been written earlier than my little cocktail, and clearly opened me to accusations of plagiarism (which nobody has made so far though, to my knowledge) particularly as some of the same tunes appear. I suppose these must be simply among the best-known Foster tunes, making their choice probable. There was certainly no plagiarism intended! If I'd had Jim's creation in mind, I would have constructed mine very differently. Perhaps the approaches are different enough that both pieces are interesting in their own way; Jim's certainly is.

Perhaps we can exchange more memories sometime over a cup of coffee. Was our last encounter in Washington, talking among other things about Paul Simon?

Best regards-
Keith

----------


## margora

"After publication, I was embarrassed when I heard a recording of Jim Bates' really fine, witty and lively SF medley ..."

As it happens, I played (mando #1) in a performance of the Bates piece at CMSA 2006 in Denver, most enjoyable.

----------


## John Goodin

Bob, I'm pretty sure that Denver was the 2005 CMSA. I remember it as our only performance as the James Oswald Duo (or something like that).

Keith, my last recollection of seeing you was way back in 1996 in San Francisco. It's amazing that it was so long ago. Maybe you'll make it the CMSA in Montreal next October?

John G.

----------


## margora

Hi John,

You are right, Denver was 2005. I've reached the age where these things are starting to blur. We will have to find another time and place to do another performance as the Oswald duo.

----------


## Mark Levesque

Keith Harris!
It is great to see you on the cafe.
Your recording "The Virtuoso Mandolin" was my first mandolin LP. Truly amazing performances on every track.

I will purchase 'The Mandolin Game" on my next Trekel order.

Best wishes,
Mark

----------


## Keith Harris

> I wonder if the book was inspired by noted pedagogue Phyllis Young's 1978 book Playing the String Game.
> Its a series of games to be incorporated in teaching correct posture, bow hold etc. for playing the cello. #Its a classic for string teachers.


No. I suppose the inspiration for the title was Erik Berne's "Games People Play", about transactional analysis, which seems to have gone out of fashion these days. 

The motivation in writing it was essentially just to put my thoughts and experience down on paper, for anybody who might be interested. It would be much more satisfying to be in the same (quiet) room with such people, and simply invite them to try certain things - oh, and of course keep them happy until they do in fact try them out to my satisfaction, and notice that they really are obvious, even if they may seem strange initially. 

Of course, ANYTHING that is even a little different than what one is used to doing feels "strange".

The rhythm of the GAMES corresponds to the rhythm of my teaching, which basically means doing things so slowly and carefully that one can do them the right way. Of course, if I am physically present, I can intervene if I think the pupil is going too fast, missing the point, not paying proper attention, or getting bogged down on the wrong detail.

I tried to build in as many mechanisms as possible to help serious people who use the book to stay on the right track, but one can't be sure.

As far as I know, the form of the book is completely unique. Users will have to judge its usefulness.

I did have influences, of course. Even though the "instructions" are one-way, it is a sort of Platonic dialogue (well, monologue, I suppose), like, among thousands of others, Groddeck's wonderful "The Book of the It" - Psychoanalytic Letters to a (lady) Friend" or #Johann Fuchs's "Gradus ad Parnassum", on counterpoint.

I am however convinced that a cellist's understanding of the way the left hand works is very realistic for the mandolin. Pity lots of people have made the awful mistake of adopting violinists' ideas. Perhaps they should try holding the mandolin under the chin...

KDH

----------


## Keith Harris

> To quote from the Introduction of the book "The Mandolin Game" by Keith Harris. "This book develops systematically an approach to some basic aspects of mandolin technique. It is not a "method", designed to teach someone the instrument from scratch. If the ideas here are incorporated into teaching, though, the results, as I know from lots of experience, are eminently successful.


Dear Henry,

Thanks for mentioning the "GAMES". Perhaps it would be interesting if you or some other people who use the book would occasionally write something about their experiences. I know of several people who make use of it, or at least some the ideas it contains, for teaching purposes.

Best regards-

Keith

----------


## Linda Binder

Thank you Keith, for taking time to enlighten us about The Mandolin Game. #It sounds intriguing. #Like Mark, I plan to add it to my next Trekel order. # 
While I'm at it...Thanks Mark, for bringing the book to the attention of those of us in the classical mandolin hinterlands.
Regards,
Linda

----------


## Keith Harris

> Keith Harris!
> It is great to see you on the cafe.
> Your recording "The Virtuoso Mandolin" was my first mandolin LP. Truly amazing performances on every track.
> 
> I will purchase 'The Mandolin Game" on my next Trekel order.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Mark


Dear Mark,

Thanks for your kind words about a recording I made 28 years ago. I feel I've learnt an awful lot since then, and of course feel the appropriate embarrassment about lots of aspects of it. Apart from technical inadequacies, I suppose I wouldn't even consider playing a lot of the music - for reasons which should be no reflection on the wonderful music.

But the very fact that I now think differently about lots of things than I did then, makes me glad that I did make the recording, which at the very least is a snap-shot of a certain stage. I can even enjoy listening to it occasionally now, after not having heard it for many years. 

Shortly after the recording, I began a long process of change, painful because nobody could guide me and I had to find the way myself, and inevitably costly, like change tends to be.

So when I hear it now as a very different person, I admire the vigour, willingness to take risks, and often uninhibited youthful conviction.

I recall in particular the Calace prelude, which was the last piece to be recorded: after I had played it once as a "basic track", the photographer came and took pictures for half an hour or so. When he was finished, I said "okay, now let's record the piece". Ted Perry, the boss of Hyperion records, said: "No, that was it - the microphone has been moved, changing the acoustic environment. Any differences you would like will have to remain in your imagination." So the Prelude is a completely uncut "live" performance.

Linda (see above) also says she is interested in getting the "GAMES". Perhaps you would both care to report any interesting experiences with them, as I suggested above to my Scottish friend Henry. 

Regards to you both-

Keith

----------


## Jim Garber

Keith,
Welcome to the Cafe!

I recall your visiting us in the New York Mandolin Orchestra way back in the 1980s. I can't recall if you played a formal concert at that time or not. 

In any case, I was wondering if your book was directly available in the US or only thru Trekel.

----------


## trebleclef528

Here in Scotland we were lucky enough to have employed the services of Keith to act as the lead tutor (and his partner Steffi as "second in command... also a superb player, teacher and a musicologist) on our first ever mandolin teachers course. I watched, often in amazment, as Keith's unique teaching methods began to take effect.

The results for the teachers in my own Association (www.mandolinscotland.org) have been invaluable and many of them have not only revised their teaching styles and teaching methodology but also their own playing styles. The benefits of this are now being passed onto our many pupils.

"The Mandolin Game".... I think is an outstanding piece of work, i talked quite often with Keith about how facinated I was with old mandolin methods, but at the same time mainly unimpressed as many (not all)simply list excercise after axcerise with very little by way of explanation on some of the more technical importances.... I asked him if he had never thought of producing a method... but Mr sneaky never told me about this one! which I was delighted to see getting it's first airing at the Bamberg Festival

"The mandolin game" i think is a must for players and especially teachers, I think it is written with a very open mind, and there is non of "you must do it this way", it's more "if this doesn't work... try this". No music in this book... and if you read the sections a few times, and with an open mind, you almost get the impression that Keith is sitting there talking you through it. It's not a mandolin method.... but in many ways it's better than a mandolin method and something very useful that I am recommending to as many teachers and players as possible (no I'm not on Commisssion .. honest)

I have several copies of this, but I'm going to have a word with Keith to see what the possibilities could be of my buddies in the USA end of the cafe getting a hold of a copy in an easier way.

Best wishes from Scotland (Barbara and I are "up to our eyes in it" organising the British BMG federation rally... the first time it's been held in Scotland since it's formantion in 1929.... Help!!)

Best wishes to you all
and by the way Keith... Welcome to the cafe... about time too!, i'll give you a ring soon.

----------


## Keith Harris

> Keith,
> Welcome to the Cafe!
> 
> In any case, I was wondering if your book was directly available in the US or only thru Trekel.


Dear Jim,

The last time I thought about the matter, I thought Norman Levine was Joachim Trekel's American representative, and I know Europeans often buy Plucked String products through Trekel.

I have no idea about the present state of affairs however. I'll talk to the Trekel company about the matter, but it would probably add some weight if you also sent them an email asking how to order things. Joachim's daughter, Maren, has been principally involved with the "GAMES", so you might direct your email to her.

info@trekel.de

A number of people taking part in this particular chat have referred to their "next order from Trekel". Perhaps they could tell you how they go about things.

Regards to New York and my friends there-
Keith

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Keith,

Great to see you here at the Mandolin café. You are very welcome indeed. The replies about your book and your own explanations all sound very interesting.
So 2 copies will be ordered tomorrow!

Time flies now I come to think of when we last met. I believe that was at the Internationaler Festival für Zupforchester in Jülich-Koslar (Germany) where Het CONSORT played. Hopefully we'll meet again somewhere in the future!

Best greetings from Alex and - of course - Sebastiaan.

----------


## Keith Harris

> Great to see you here at the Mandolin café. You are very welcome indeed. The replies about your book and your own explanations all sound very interesting.
> So 2 copies will be ordered tomorrow!
> Best greetings from Alex and - of course - Sebastiaan.


Dear Alex,

Thank you too for the nice words of welcome. It really does feel like a cafe in the sense of a meeting place, doesn't it? Except that one has to bring one's own coffee.

Incidentally, what strings do you use on all your Emberghers? We are just looking around for the best to use on our lovely little 1904 Di Meglio.

Warm regards to you and of course Sebastiaan-

Keith

----------


## Eugene

Nothing to add beyond it's great to have you amongst us, Keith.

----------


## mandoisland

I have got "Das Mandolinen Spiel" last Saturday and have already read much in it. I must say, that Keith Harris has written the most detailed description and method to learn how to play the mandolin.

I have not started to do actively whats described in the games, but I have found many things that fit very well to my own understanding of mandolin technique.

I can highly recommend this book for all who want to understand how to play the mandolin in the best possible way and who want to use this for teaching.

So much for the moment.
Michael

----------


## Alex Timmerman

> Incidentally, what strings do you use on all your Emberghers? We are just looking around for the best to use on our lovely little 1904 Di Meglio.
> 
> Warm regards to you and of course Sebastiaan-
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith,

The strings I would use on a Di Meglio mandolin are for instance the Lenzner Medium set of bronze wound strings with a plain steel 2nd (and of course 1st) string pair. 
Or the Lenzner _'Consort'_ set which has a thin flat-wound 2nd string pair (detailed information about thicknesses etc. can be found at the 'Plectra and String' page of my Embergher website. For a fast link to that page you can click here and scroll down a bit). 

A similar set of excellent quality strings with a thin flat-wound 2nd string pair is manufactured by FISOMA. They are also sub-titled _'Consort'_ strings. For orchestra use it is our experience that the both _'Consort'_ sets with the flat wound 2nd string pair are the most reliable with regard to sound quality, tuning and durability. Those two sets are also the strings we use on our Embergher mandolins in Het CONSORT.

I think you can order these strings from any music store in Germany. Or else you can order them from Hendrik van den Broek, our supplier in the Netherlands. His e-mail address is: hendrikvandenbroek@hetnet.nl


Best regards,

Alex

----------


## Keith Harris

Thanks for the information about strings Alex. We are using Lenzner strings at the moment, and of course they are excellent, but we are curious about other possibilities. We will certainly try the Fisoma strings. Do you have any experience with the light gauge (yellow) Thomastik strings? 

The problems we have are the age-old problems of mandolin-players: how to get the best possible sound (whatever that may be!) and the least possible noise - both between the plectrum and the string and between the stopping finger and the string.

And have you made interesting observations about differences between a "Roman" mandolin and a "Neapolitan" one? And what about the long Ranieri(?) plectrum? I first saw these when a number of very nice (Francophone-it also made me more aware of the various cultures in Belgium) people from an ensemble from Brussels (of course!) attended my course in Eupen a thousand years ago.
I thought the plectrum very strange at the time, but I now see the relationship with a quill. I have learnt more respect for tradition now, although I still think there are good traditions and bad traditions...

Regards-
Keith

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Keith,

There 's a lot to answer here...

Right I can't answer you proprly because of my lack of time; I am packing my suitcase for a mandolin orchestra course this weekend in Norway I am invited to give by the NMBOF (Norsk Mandolin- og Balalaika Orkester Forbund). In the meanwhile here are links to old Topics at the Mandolin café message board where I shared my observations and experiences with other interested people.

About Quils and Plectra you will find info here (click this line).

And about the Roman Plectrum Just click here. On the 2nd page you'll find info on how to make one (en where to buy the imitation celluloid tortoise-shell).

But it would be great to talk about all this at my place. So next time when you are in Holland please consider a visit. You are very welcome.


Best regards,

Alex

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Thanks for the information about strings Alex. We are using Lenzner strings at the moment, and of course they are excellent, but we are curious about other possibilities. We will certainly try the Fisoma strings. Do you have any experience with the light gauge (yellow) Thomastik strings?


Keith --

As an alternative to the Lenzners, I have my Embergher strung with Optima Goldin strings, which can be ordered from saitenkatalog.de here. #Ignore the fact that the web site says "silver steel", they are actually bright bronze ("Goldin" is an alternative German word for a particularly yellow type of brass) and they are polished after winding in the same way that the Lenzner bronze strings are, to reduce finger noise. #They only come in one gauge, which is slightly heavier than the Lenzners but is fine on my Embergher. #I wouldn't string a very delicate Neapolitan mandolin with these, but de Meglios are usually fairly sturdy and should be OK. #These strings have a plain A-string.



Alison Stephens also uses Optima strings for the D and G courses on her Embergher, but she uses their Chrome Nickel strings. #These are also polished, and have the same gauges. #I believe Alison mixes them with Thomastik A and E strings.

Martin

----------


## Don Grieser

If anyone finds out if this book is available in the US, would you please post info here.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Nothing to add beyond it's great to have you amongst us, Keith.


I've been in contact with Keith of late and had already asked if he'd consider making these available in the U.S. Shouldn't speak for Elderly but they'll usually pick something like this up if I ask them. If I can make it happen they'll be available there in the future.

----------


## Jim Garber

I noticed that he is has an ad in the instructor listing. That would be great if that book was available.

----------


## Keith Harris

Dear Jim,

I've been using Skype for teaching for months now, and am somewhat surprised myself by how well it works. Communication is always difficult, even face-to-face, but I have found it enormously useful to be able to refer a student to a relevant section in "The Mandolin Game". When I wrote the book a fair while ago, I of course never imagined this connection, but I am really pleased with how it has worked out.

You can of course order the book directly from Trekel (make sure you ask for the English edition - unless you prefer German, of course!), but I'm currently looking at other ways of getting it to interested Americans.

Let me know if you have any questions, if and when you get it. It's definitely a hands-on book, not intended for sleep-learning or reading on the train. I've been a bit horrified when people say they "devoured it in a day". I thought myself it would take a little longer - it certainly took longer to write it, and many years to gain the knowledge it contains.

Best wishes-

Keith

----------


## luigicafe

hello

i wanted to buy this book. I tryed from Trekel, but ... so strange was not able to place an order and after 3 emails had no answer at all. I can't speak german and so i wanted to buy from another site. Someone know if there's some other vendors?

----------


## margora

" I tryed from Trekel, but ... so strange was not able to place an order and after 3 emails had no answer at all. I can't speak german and so i wanted to buy from another site. Someone know if there's some other vendors?"

I order from them all the time, currently using their on-line system.   I don't speak or read German (but I found it Google translate useful, also my spouse reads German).  Typically I send them an email in addition to the online order, asking that they send me a paypal invoice.   From time to time they have problems with spam filtering in both directions, so I would keep trying.   You could also try getting in touch directly with Keith Harris (I think there is an email address in the CMSA directory).

----------


## Jim Garber

You can also contact Keith thru his ad in the instructor section.

----------


## luigicafe

thank you for your quick answer... very kind of you.
Anyway they finally contacted me just now, and the late was due to calc the amount for postage costs for my destination...
I can't wait to read this book.

Luigi

----------


## trebleclef528

> hello
> 
> i wanted to buy this book. I tryed from Trekel, but ... so strange was not able to place an order and after 3 emails had no answer at all. I can't speak german and so i wanted to buy from another site. Someone know if there's some other vendors?


Hi Folks,
i have about 5 copies of Keiths book which he left with me after he tutored on our mandolin teachers course last year (Brith BMG Federation - mandolin Teachers course)

if anyone would like a copy I'll find out postage to USA and aslo work out the cost in US$ the cost in £££'s is £22 (large book spiral bound).

(By the way i'm not a business, ours is a registered charity, so there's no added profit or anything like that... we just promot mandolin activity... we being the Lanarkshire Guitar and mandolin association www.mandolinscotland.org)

Cheers
Ian
email: mandolinscotland@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## JonZ

Hello Keith, from the USA, Land of the Free Sample. Any chance of you posting a few games to entice us to buy?

----------


## peterk

After several years of this topic having been started, is there now an English based seller of the book ? Trekel's website doesn't seem to be organised for international orders.

----------


## Jim Garber

Keith has a blog *here*. His contact info is *here*.

----------


## margora

"Trekel's website doesn't seem to be organised for international orders."

Trekel's website works perfectly well for international orders.  I order from them all the time, and I am in the US, as do many other people.

AFAIK, there is no English based seller, although I imagine you could have your local music store order you a copy.

----------


## Bill Clements

You can email Maren Trekel with questions at:
info@trekel.de

----------


## Beanzy

> Trekel's website works perfectly well for international orders.


eh? hardly perfectly well. You can cobble by with auto translation and compiling an e-mail list, but it's not perfect by a long shot. I certainly didn't bother placing some orders there earlier in the year as the system was too clunky.

"Foreign Visitors

Dear visitor,

unfortunately we are not able to offer you a completely translated shop due to technical restrictions. Until this matter is resolved, we would like to ask you to use Google Translation Services, which can be found here.

In fact it is not possible to order through our online shop by Google Translation Services any more. Please don't hesitate to send a regular email with the selected items, which you want to order. Please note, if you want to be informed about the shipping costs before we send the items.

Please note that translations of names can be nonsensical.

We apologize for any inconvenience. 

Your Trekel-Team"

----------

